# Courtney



## Robin Usagani (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Bo4key (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the ring light around the hair and the even lighting on the subject


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish we could see her right hand...


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd also like to see the right hand. You might also get rid of the dust particals flotting around her.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2012)

VERY nice Robin, but another vote to stop amputating!  Damnit, you're a photographer, not a doctor!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice shot Robin! Have to agree on the hand thing though!   Probably would have worked as a vertical.. did you shoot any that way?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2012)

I really love the separation from the background by the back/side lighting and the overall color and clarity. Dust in a barn? Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## mirrorrim (Apr 29, 2012)

I actually really like the dust. She's in a barn! Plus it sort of adds a..mystical quality.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I really love the separation from the background by the back/side lighting and the overall color and clarity. Dust in a barn? Who'd a thunk it!



Yep.. he nailed the hair / rim lighting!


----------



## Edsport (Apr 30, 2012)

I would have fixed her right armpit. It looks a bit odd with the light...


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 1, 2012)

added


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 2, 2012)

updated


----------



## K8-90 (May 2, 2012)

These are all really great! Very well lit. I did notice that in the last image, her skin is a little yellow/green (but I'm not on a calibrated monitor, so...)

What lenses did you use?


----------



## Jaemie (May 2, 2012)

Very nice. I think the dust adds atmosphere. The beige dress is pretty, but I think with the barn and the model's hair and skin being a similar color that there is, perhaps, too much brown/beige going on. Maybe indigo or saffron clothing would work well? Perhaps barefoot, too? She's a charming model. I love the light in these photos.


----------



## tomdick (May 2, 2012)

very nice..


----------



## Brinr (May 2, 2012)

I'm always stoked to see a schwetty post...


----------



## Skhigh (May 2, 2012)

I really like these!! I would suggest..in the third picture.. and the first one.. to soften the hairs on her arms..to me it really stands out and distracts me from the actual model.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 2, 2012)

What can I say?  Beautiful work.


----------



## Mach0 (May 2, 2012)

Good job. I like the lighting and beautiful woman.


----------



## Forkie (May 2, 2012)

These are great.  Bravo!


----------



## rub (May 2, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dillard (May 2, 2012)

Lovely set! My only comment is that the window in #6 really bothers me, fairly distracting!


----------



## Jaemie (May 2, 2012)

Dillard said:


> Lovely set! My only comment is that the window in #6 really bothers me, fairly distracting!


Yes, I noticed that, also.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 2, 2012)

Did you tell her what to wear or did she dress herself? I think her wardrobe was great and worked really well with the different scenery.

Damn shame she went and got those hooker nails though.

Nice set, overall


----------



## Desi (May 2, 2012)

Diggin the barn shots.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the support people.  She is not a model.  Just a regular gal wanting some photos.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 2, 2012)

She did a great job! She looks very natural in front of the camera.


----------



## Guinness Man (May 9, 2012)

The Barn ones are great! The first set could use a little fill flash or something


----------

